

Show HN: Our Q&A-style gift ideas site, NoSweaters.com (1000 invites) - dclowd9901
http://nosweaters.com/referred/hackernews

======
jbail
You should let people browse without needing to register for an account.
Otherwise, how do I know if I want to create an account?

Looks like a promising idea though. Good luck!

~~~
seanneden
Yeah, thats basically just a product of the private beta. We struggled with
how much to lock down for the private beta. Perhaps you are right though, so
we are going to open up the search sections. Ill reply back when its done.

~~~
seanneden
OK fixed :)

~~~
jbail
Thanks! I like the auto-generated placeholder user icon sweaters on the users
page. That's a nice touch.

~~~
seanneden
Hah! I always liked the idea of gravatar's but the patterns are so damn ugly.
Seemed like a perfect fit for an ugly sweater. Thanks for the compliment.

